# Help Urgent



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

my friends pigeon left the nest with an egg in it, she laid the egg yesterdays after noon.
we touched the egg now it is a bit cold, what can we do? i think she was on it last night, and the mate this morning.
but today none of them is here.
why?
and what can we do for this egg?
we put it in a box with some warmed clothes on it.
please please help.
thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sweedu said:


> my friends pigeon left the nest with an egg in it, she laid the egg yesterdays after noon.
> we touched the egg now it is a bit cold, what can we do? i think she was on it last night, and the mate this morning.
> but today none of them is here.
> why?
> ...


Where is this pigeon? In a loft, is it a wild pigeon?
When pigeons lay eggs, they don't sit on the first one that much. Some hens will almost completely ignore it until they lay the second egg and some will sort of hover over the egg but not really sit on it. After the second egg is laid, the male and female will begin to incubate the eggs 24 hours a day until they hatch.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

those pigeons made their nest in her balcony, a year ago, and had 2 sets of eggs last year, and now this.
well, but we are worried now, in case they don't come back, what should we do?
please.
thank you for the quick reply


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would just wait and see. If they don't come back in five days, just throw it away.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with Charis. It is NOT at all unusual for them to leave the first egg. The reason they do that is so both eggs hatch at the same time. If they sit on one for two day and THEN lay another one, the first egg will hatch early and one baby will be bigger than the other. These pigeons are pretty smart little creatures.  Once she's ready to lay the second egg, she'll come back to the nest.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

ok, but what if she does not come back?
we want to be ready, so please tell me what to do, i am asking for information here.
thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> I would just wait and see. If they don't come back in five days, just throw it away.





sweedu said:


> ok, but what if she does not come back?


No worry, if they don't come back just follow above advice. There is no developing embryo without the mom sitting on the egg.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

but why throw it away?
cant we take care of it?
i feel bad for the unhatched baby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sweedu said:


> but why throw it away?
> cant we take care of it?
> i feel bad for the unhatched baby.


Please don't worry, there is NO unhatched baby inside. Cell division only begins upon incubation and it may not even be fertile.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

how do i know that?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sweedu said:


> how do i know that?


The mom and dad have not been incubating the egg.


----------



## sweedu (Apr 11, 2008)

i see.
i'll tell my friend that, thank you so much.
sorry for nagging, but i was worried, and my friedn was nagging on me as well.
thanx again.


----------

